# مصانع اعلاف الدواجن



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

تقدم شركه كايرو تريد جروب المتخصصه في مجال معدات تصنيع الاعلاف
احدث واجدد خطوط انتاج الاعلاف الدواجن




خطوط انتاج اعلاف من الالف الى الياء
معدات تصنيع الاعلاف معدات المانيه ومعدات صينيه باعلى التقنيات الاوروبيه
تقدم كايرو تريد كافه خطوط انتاج اعلاف الدواجن ......
باعلى الطاقات الانتاجيه لخطوط انتاج الاعلاف




امكانيه تحديث المصنع وكافه معدات التصنيع علف الدواجن 




لمعلومات عن كيفيه انشاء وتجهيز مصنع لانتاج علف الدواجن
الاتصال على
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043
[email protected]






او القيام بزياره صفحتنا الرسمية علي موقع الفيس بوك FaceBook


ولمتابعه القناة الرسمية للشركة علي موقع اليوتيوب YouTube


----------

